# I wish That I hadn't seen this



## skidmld (Jul 15, 2004)

4/8/15 Saw a queen out on its mating flight today about 4 PM. Don’t know which nuc it was from. It didn’t seem to be able to fly very well. I took some pictures and some videos, but I can't figure out how to attach them. I can't find instructions on how to attach them. Anyone got any tips on how to attach pictures and videos.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The photo upload feature uses the '_Insert Image_' icon, 3rd from the right on the Quick Reply toolbar.

Make sure your photos are not oversize. If they exceed 800x800 pixels or exceed 195Kb file size, the upload will fail. Resize the photos to fit the limits.

If you don't know how to resize photos, this will work:
http://www.resizeyourimage.com/


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

First, when you make a reply you will notice a tool bar at the top of the reply window. There are 2 buttons there you are looking for. I can't help you with video, but I do know that pictures normally have to be resized down to a resolution of 800. Here is a link to the picture resizer I was given when I asked about picture posting: http://www.picresize.com/


----------



## skidmld (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm trying to attach those pictures


----------



## skidmld (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks Rader Sidetrack and Cyan for the resizing info. This queen was on the ground. She would climb up a twig and try to fly but she would just flutter back to the ground. She finally did get air born and made circle around me and landed back on me. She stayed there for a few seconds and flew off again and I lost track of her. All I know to do is wait a few days and check the hive for eggs. If I don't find any I will combine this with another


----------



## skidmld (Jul 15, 2004)

View attachment 17169
View attachment 17170
Here are a couple of close up pictures.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Don't be surprised if all of your nucs end up queenright. This may well have been a second virgin who was driven out of a nuc instead of being killed.


----------



## skidmld (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks Jim. I will post an update when I find out. I do remember that nuc had 2 queen cells next to each other.


----------



## SRatcliff (Mar 19, 2011)

She looks mated to me...that would also explain why she has trouble flying.


----------



## skidmld (Jul 15, 2004)

SRatcliff said:


> She looks mated to me...that would also explain why she has trouble flying.


I hope that is the reason. I was worried that she was injured and wouldn't be able to make it back to the hive.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Actually my thought was just the opposite. I thought this queen had that long fragile look of a newly hatched virgin before they trim down to more of a bullet shape for their mating flights.


----------



## skidmld (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks Jim for your input. I will let everyone know how things turn out when I check for eggs.


----------



## skidmld (Jul 15, 2004)

Here is an up date on this post. I checked these 2 nucs today and I found the queen but no eggs yet in one of them, so I think this one will be ok. The other one I couldn't find the queen and I didn't see any eggs. This one is almost empty of honey, fresh nectar, and pollen. I think there might be some robbing going on here. I will wait a few more days and check again for eggs. I will combine these 2 nucs if I have to.


----------

